# Your go-to selective herbicide for Cool Season lawns



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

As title states, what is your go-to selective herbicide?

I've only used SpeedZone this year and it worked fine for the first round. Some (broad-leaf, wild garlic, poa, and etc) weeds are popping up now. Curious what others use.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

My standard mix for my monthly spot-spraying is some 2,4-D and Quinclorac in my 1-gallon sprayer. Depending on what I find, I may also add in either Sedgehammer, Tenacity, or Triclopyr Ester.

I've got an herbicide/liquid problem, though. At least according to my gf, I have *way* too many bottles of liquids in the shed.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Speed Zone's cousin, Power Zone.


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

@alpine0000 its ok to mix those herbicides like that? I have heard of spiking the mix with sledge but didnt know it was ok to mix Tenacity or Triclopyr....


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Catlettsl said:


> its ok to mix those herbicides like that? I have heard of spiking the mix with sledge but didnt know it was ok to mix Tenacity or Triclopyr....


I haven't had any issues. Usually I'm mixing Triclopyr with Pylex for my bermudagrass problem, and usually I'd be mixing Tenacity with Barricade for a pre-E... I've added it into my 2,4-D and Quinclorac mix a couple times with no issues though. To be honest, Quinclorac calls for a Methylated Seed Oil surfactant instead of a non-ionic like 2,4-D, so technically for best results you may want to do them separately? IDK. I break the rules out of laziness sometimes and just mix them all together though.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I used to mix my own, but I hardly ever see weeds now after 5 years of prodiamine, so I bought a couple of bottles of RoundUp for lawns on sale and that kills anything that pops up so far.

@alpine0000 , how does your PRG hold up during summer in VA?


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> @alpine0000 , how does your PRG hold up during summer in VA?


This will be my first summer with PRG.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> This will be my first summer with PRG.


Keep us posted please. If you can push it in VA, maybe I can push it further in NC


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Keep us posted please. If you can push it in VA, maybe I can push it further in NC


I will keep everything posted regularly in my thread here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1039


----------

